# alt tag



## crazy_chicken (7. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

eine kurze Frage, die ich mir schon länger stelle:


```
<img src="./beispiel.jpg" alt="Beispiel" title="Peispiel"  />
```

wenn ich sowas habe, dann nimmt google diese Alt-Tags und gibt dies als title der Seite aus.
Woran kann das liegen? Früher hatte ich das problem nicht. 

Danke im Voraus!

Gruß!


----------



## para_noid (8. November 2012)

Der Titel der Seite steht im title-Tag. Kannst du für deine Vermutung mal ein Beispiel zeigen?
Und was passiert deiner Meinung nach, wenn mehrere Bilder eingebunden sind...?


----------



## crazy_chicken (10. November 2012)

nein nein,

der Alt-Tag steht im Title der seite.-->Nur bei google.



```
<html>
<head>
<title>Das ist title der Internetseite</title>
</head>

<body>
<img src="...."  alt="komisch"/>

</body>
</html>
```

google findet das dann so:  Das ist title der Internetseite komisch


----------



## sheel (11. November 2012)

para_noid hat gesagt.:


> Kannst du ... mal ein Beispiel zeigen?
> Und was passiert ... wenn mehrere Bilder eingebunden sind...?



Und validier die Seite mal.


----------



## palasmic (20. November 2012)

Der Inhalt des title-Attributs im Bild wird unterhalb des Mauszeigers angezeigt, wenn man über das Bild fährt. Früher hat das auch das alt-Attribut gemacht.


----------

